# PLAYA ASIA



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Playa Asia , proyectos y algunas vistas.








Polideportivo en proyecto








Centro comercial , ya una realidad.








tipica casa de playa en Asia , solo de uno o dos pisos , jardines.
EDIT


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Me hubiera gustado ver la infraestructura de asia , pero bueno pues fue remplazado por sure~as , jeje!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

mas fotos playa Blanca
















playa La Isla
































Vista aerea de Playa Asia , bueno una de las playas , por fin la encontré


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

esta chevere friewndlima , te pasaste!! gracias!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Voy a poner unas fotos...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

helados gloria??? EXCELENTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bacanes! Por fin, fotos de Asia...voy a ver si encuentro algunas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Las chicas se ven bien simpaticas y el balneario se ve atractivo. Parece algo imposible que le pase a este balneario lo que le paso a Ancon porque veo que hay proyectos y Wong.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

me dan ganas de escuchar la canción de los babasonicos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> me dan ganas de escuchar la canción de los babasonicos


jajaja...no eres el unico Juan...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Para mí*, una casa fea de Asia


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

estas rompiendo el articulo 144432 de latinscrapers...ahi tienes que poner "una casa fea PARA MI de asia"


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> estas rompiendo el articulo 144432 de latinscrapers...ahi tienes que poner "una casa fea PARA MI de asia"


Hecho! :cheers:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

WAO...si seguimos asi el prox año seremos como australia


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Definitivamente el Baleneario más atractivo de Perú.. osea, urbanisticamente hablando, se ve como entre rústico y sofisticado se nota q ahi veranea la clase alta del país, por lo menos en las fotos eso se ve, solo gente rubia.. 

Se ve chiquito, pero muy ordenado y en crecimiento..

además el nombre es muy chic.. Asia.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Asia es bonito pero lamentablemente esta lleno de atorrantes. Lo que más me gustó es que al frente hay unas islitas y puedes llegar allá con unos kayaks que hay tirados por ahí para que cualquiera los use. Pero la gente...sin comentarios, aunque hay chicas muy lindas. Y la verdadera clase alta del Perú se va a veranear a Bujama, que queda por ahí y es más o menos parecido a Asia, solo que tienen una laguna artificial creada exclusivamente para hacer esquí acuático, para que te hagas una idea. Y son más caletas, no tienen Wong ni discotecas ni ninguna de esas poserías.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

no esta lleno de atorrantes no seas mentiroso....el 99% nomas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahaha!!! recien conozco asia por fotos. me falta visitarla !


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Alguien de los peruanos que viven en Lima, no se ha ido nunca este 
verano al Sur ??? no lo creo......porque se podrían tomar fotos 
actuales.


----------



## Araucano (Feb 3, 2004)

Me encanto el diseño de este estadio de tenis...


----------

